# asthma and becoming an officer



## patwr15 (Mar 22, 2006)

I have exercised induced asthma and I can run well if i take my medication before hand. Am i automatically disqualified if I have exercised induced asthma?


----------



## bluesamurai22 (Nov 20, 2004)

I think every academy has a few people running around with inhalers. I have asthma myself but I didn't have any problems.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

Medical Standards

All answers are there.
http://www.mass.gov/Ehrd/docs/cs/medicalstandardspat/cs_pat_physicians_guide.pdf


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

Haven't checked the medical standards but I just got on as a part timer with asthma.


----------



## brk120 (Mar 10, 2005)

I have sports induced asthma. It didn't effect me when I went through through the academy. I used singulair.


----------

